

Indians among most corrupt while doing business abroad - known
http://business.rediff.com/report/2009/sep/24/indians-among-most-corrupt-while-doing-business-abroad.htm

======
chaosprophet
For some reason I thought this was a pretty well known fact. I mean we're
corrupt to the core in our own country. Everybody from the platform vendors to
politicians are corrupt. Heck shops refuse to sell cola at the MRP. They
always sell it at a premium of 1 or 2 Rs. It's come to the extent where we
think of corruption as a way of life.

------
cgherb911
Characterizing and grouping individuals is dangerous for doing business

